# If you died right now, what will they find on your computer?



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 28, 2013)

Just as the title says. 
If you snuffed it right this minute, what would your family, friends, acquaintances, or cops or something find on your computer?

For me they would find my questionable desktop background at first, with horribly disorganised files and shortcuts and whatnot. They will find several gigabytes worth of silly images and .gifs courtesy of the internet, and lots and lots and lots of war pictures. I also have a bunch of creepy-as-fuck pictures and .gifs, some full of gore. I also have a folder of furry stuff, which contains multiple subfolders within a subfolder that contains lots of furry porn. Some of it rather, uh, niche. And then some gay stuff. Then a few animated ones. And then normal things. And then HILARIOUS things.

Also there's the auto-login for p. much everything I have like my IM thingies (complete with chat histories, AAAUUGH) and then my browser history, which could be interesting. If not horribly embarassing.

*TL;DR ITT: Post your reasons why your computer has/should have a password on it. Get it off your chest, guys!*


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 28, 2013)

They would find out that I'm a nerd from all the nerdy photos and things i have. =[



Not to mention gigs upon gigs of terrible artwork by me! =[


----------



## Zenia (Jan 28, 2013)

They'd find all the art I've drawn (including the only porn on my computer) and a bunch of funny GIFs and still pics I've saved from the web.


----------



## toddf-alt (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, I mostly use booru-sites to get my yiff-fix; But I keep some of the really good stuff on my hard drive. They'd probably find some sketchy slash-fiction, one or two odd niche furry porn movies, and a picture of Mayhem done in the style of those idiotic "dolan" comics. Nothing too incriminating, I suppose; but then again, I'd be dead before I'd have to live down the social stigma of people knowing I'm a furry. What REALLY scares me is if anyone found my dream journal. THAT's got some pretty kinky stuff written in it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 28, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> those idiotic "dolan" comics.



I have loads of those saved, too. 

They're the best.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 28, 2013)

My folder full of furry pictures (200+ pics atleast), My Sype that contains some inappropiate RP. that's it really.


----------



## Retro (Jan 28, 2013)

They'll find my posts on Furaffinity, my Steam account, some funny pictures, my schoolwork, nothing big really. I wouldn't give a shit because dead people are unable to give shits. That's because they're dead.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jan 28, 2013)

My hidden folder of furry porn, another folder of normal porn, and My Fa account (with porn on it). I'm gonna spend the last few seconds of life deleting shit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 28, 2013)

a lot of shit art

too many photos of reptiles

lots of porn


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 28, 2013)

An uncountable mass of unorganised wildlife and pet photographs i have taken over the years. Plus with some random music collections and furry/anthro images i use for desktops, and a bunch of reaction gifs and images for funnyjunk :/

They will then google what a furry is and be horrified.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 28, 2013)

My internet history is a disaster of gross images. 

No regrets, I'm dead anyway.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 28, 2013)

A lot of pictures I took of nature. Half finished ideas. A lot of music, most of them being soundtracks. And my games.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If you snuffed it right this minute, what would your family, friends, acquaintances, or cops or something find on your computer?


Oh god why.
They'd find 65.6 gb of machinima and live action of video games or stuff related to it and fanmade content, music, 300+ artists I follow, 1gb hentai, had 22gb porn but deleted it to make extra room for random videos, 1gb clop, my collection of video games and such.  If the feds busted down my door and searched my computer I would only get slapped on the wrist with mild copyright infringement.  From a legal standpoint I do nothing wrong, from a societal standpoint my face would be red.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 28, 2013)

My computer is password protected.  They'd never know what's in it.   8I


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 28, 2013)

Lots of furry pics, I think there are over 5k of them. Never watched through them all.
Porn
Lots of retarded pictures and gifs.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 28, 2013)

Theyd find nothing suspiciuos, I use private browsing and store all my files on flashdrives


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 28, 2013)

A shitton of games, netflix, FaF and youtube.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2013)

My PC is programmed to self destruct the moment I die. It's for the best.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2013)

A very large storage of chipmusic and other kinds of electronic/synthetic music mixed together with a bit of chill, jazz and 80's. That makes up about 110 GB.
About half a tera of anime.
I have steam loaded but don't have any games installed. I delete them to make room and the most disturbing game they'll find is fortix or maybe blade kitten.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> My PC is programmed to self destruct the moment I die. It's for the best.


Come on, tell us.  At least a summary what you're afraid of being found out.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 28, 2013)

Nothing much really, just games, SFW photos, schoolwork and music project files.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 28, 2013)

Not much for me seeing as this computer went live only a few months ago, but they'd find mostly funny pictures, a few furry drawings I've made, a bunch of TF2 freezecam shots, a the meager amount of music I reloaded on (mostly Of Montreal) and perhaps a few pictures from someone I was briefly with. 

Other than that, it's more password protected to keep my family from screwing around with it seeing as I'm always the one with a computer that 1: Is typically only one generation behind at worst and 2: actually works 99% of the time.


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2013)

lots of music
furry art
furry porn
porn
random gifs


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2013)

They would soon discover I was even more disorganised digitally than I was with real possessions. 
There are school projects I did when I was 15, which I still don't delete for some reason.
There are tonnes of bad photography and crappy drawings, including a few sketches they would consider rather pervy and gay.
Along with the revelation that I'm addicted to online forums, having racked up over 32,000 posts on one site alone, they would then discover that the filter they use to block unsavoury material isn't very effective when they stroll across my FA favourites list. 

But on the plus side they would see how commited I am to finding good sources of information, monitoring global snow and auroral extent, trying to keep my German alive and generally doing educational things.

But anyway all of the material I wouldn't want them to find, namely sketches, exists in hard copies. I would not be surprised if they've already snooped a few looks whilst rummaging around in my room.


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2013)

A TrueCrypt volume


----------



## Tango (Jan 28, 2013)

Half finished story commission for a babyfur because I hate those fucks but for some reason they give me money for stuff like this. And money buys me booze so I can drink away the momeries.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> They would soon discover I was even more disorganised digitally than I was with real possessions.


It would annoy the living daylights out of me to not have everything organized in my digital files. . . Seriously have one file out of place and my ocd senses hit 11 and have to go and find the missplaced files and replace them properly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It would annoy the living daylights out of me to not have everything organized in my digital files. . . Seriously have one file out of place and my ocd senses hit 11 and have to go and find the missplaced files and replace them properly.



I wish my computer was organised, but since it's got years worth of disorganised garbage spread throughout it I find the task of cleaning it far too daunting.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Come on, tell us.  At least a summary what you're afraid of being found out.



The fact that I browse FA/FAF? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The fact that I browse FA/FAF? :V


Okay, you got my attention if you are that afraid of telling us.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 28, 2013)

Also a lot of stuff about growing herbs and raising animals. Stuff like making home remedies and cheeses.


----------



## Percy (Jan 28, 2013)

My browser history clears after use, so they won't find my FA account/commissioned stuff/porn, but they'd find all the games I play, as well as some pretty damn NSFW Skype conversations.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 28, 2013)

Well...nothing out of the ordinary really. One harddrive partition is filled with games so obviously that. Than my art, music, and porn which I don't have much of any of the three. School assignments, my portfolio (I'm fucking planning ahead!!). I don't really have a messy junky computer or anything special.


----------



## Teal (Jan 28, 2013)

A lot of fanart and meme shit. Some games, music remixes, about two erotic images....
A bunch of half written novels and the worst thing, lots of saved fanfiction. -_-


----------



## Symlus (Jan 28, 2013)

Disorganized school work, I just cleaned my history yesterday, so I'm all clean there. Lots and lots of pirated music. Nothing that would give me jail time.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a box with abot 20 flashdrives, each for seperate things, pics, vids, wrd docs, but none of them are labled so I have to try them all every time I want to save something


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 28, 2013)

Many games, some silly pictures, chatlogs with friends, fiction writing and poetry, photos from places my partner and I visited or events we attended, as well as every last bit of artwork my partner ever scanned and an awful lot of Metroid fan-art.

Edit: Oh, and pictures of particularly beautiful snakes, lizards, and architecture.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 28, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> No regrets, I'm dead anyway.


Heh. Word.

They would find scores of vaguely organized photoshop images. I don't keep pron on my comp precisely because of this scenario. If they dared to open Firefox though they'd find FAF bookmarked.


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The fact that I browse FA/FAF? :V



he's a closet religionist and it's filled with bible passages and religious artwork!

:V


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably video games.

And video games.

And more video games.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 28, 2013)

badlands said:


> lots of music
> furry art
> furry porn
> porn
> random gifs


Needs more porn.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 28, 2013)

Weird Garry's Mod Pictures, an ungodly internet history, NSFW Skype calls, a ton of games, and a lot of random music.... What have I done with my life ;_;


----------



## Conker (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd be pretty safe since I don't keep any porn on my computer.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 28, 2013)

A very strange preference for screen saver, until power was cut and/or batteries drained.  Otherwise, nothing, because of TrueCrypt, BitKeeper, or LUKS disk encryption.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 28, 2013)

Lots of art reference pics and, compared to the various fetishes out there, a ton of very 'vanilla' furry porn. And my collection of meme pics.


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2013)

true crypt is good...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2013)

My face, and an AIM chatbox containing complaints of the cat food-like stench of canned tuna coming from upstairs.. Tuna casserole makes me gag.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 28, 2013)

Mostly a stupid amount of research papers and notes for school.


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 28, 2013)

they will find nothing because if i am going down i am take my computer with me to hell


----------



## Xeno (Jan 28, 2013)

Random pictures from the internet 
Roms
Couple of emulators
Furry art


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 28, 2013)

Tango said:


> Half finished story commission for a babyfur because I hate those fucks but for some reason they give me money for stuff like this. And money buys me booze so I can drink away the momeries.



Um...depending on how much money you get you probably shouldn't be dissing your customer base in public.


----------



## Tybis (Jan 28, 2013)

Half-finished concepts, dreams that never came to fruition, and metaphorical broken pencils.
Also, "music" that sounds like fifteen minutes of lawnmower in a blender... microwaved!



badlands said:


> he's a closet religionist and it's filled with bible passages and religious artwork.


Makes sense.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmm let's see... Furry related stuff, human porns, badly drawn doodles, funny pictures, some music, my passwords, questionable bookmarks.

That's all I can think of right away.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 28, 2013)

One would find that my IT skill is 2.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 28, 2013)

All of my homework and Paradox interactive games. Don't save much on my laptop as much as I used to.


----------



## Ames (Jan 28, 2013)

Many gigabytes of what-the-fuckery, courtesy of 4chan.
No gore or porn. (who the fuck saves porn on their computer anymore jesus)

Tons o' vidya and vidya gamez.

Meh, I wouldn't care.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 28, 2013)

Nothing bad would be found: like 20 furry pics (which are my backgrounds, so who gives a fuck), Slender, played it once, will find the courage to play it again, homework, and amazing music (aside from the crappy stuff my sister puts on there). In short, the only things that I keep secret are what I look up on FaF, Youtube, and Facebook, because nobody gives a damn and I don't have the time to tell them absolutely everything that I do.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 28, 2013)

Weird porn, music, music videos, live videos, MLP, movies, normal porn, videogames.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 28, 2013)

Lots and lots of games, a ton of photos from trips and my ill-fated attempts at photographing the universe thru my telescope, and a few other random programs.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 28, 2013)

Lets seeee

Games Like Portal 2, All the Half Lifes, Tf2, A big porn folder with sub folders in it of specific kinds of porn, Erotic writings, Some random memes, Pics of my boyfriend, Lots of music and The Warden from Superjail Background.

:3


----------



## Golden (Jan 28, 2013)

I only use this computer for leisure; going through my browsing history, they'd find Encyclopedia Dramatica, wikifur, and youtube arguments. I use Tor to acquire porn, which is stored on a flash drive.


----------



## Ames (Jan 28, 2013)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> MLP



Better wire up your computer to blow up when you die.


----------



## Honybadgercares (Jan 29, 2013)

notepads....so many notepads...... 

"to lazy to use msw"


----------



## Honybadgercares (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh and the bodies i hid


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 29, 2013)

"Operating system not found." 
I have an electromagnet mounted below the hard drive connected to a heart monitor. If I die, it dies. :V

In truth, the usual roundup of miscellaneous documents, some Top Gear and other videos interspersed in there, some silly pictures courtesy of the internet, a few transgender resources, and 129GB of *ahem* adult material, of that about 20 of that is furry, equating to about 140,000 pictures (don't ask me why I have that many, I wish I knew).

Excuse me while I go disable automatic login on every system I own.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 29, 2013)

Bear in mind that I've only had this computer for a year:

 5 gigs of music files and scraps I've made, 42 gigs of music (plenty of which is pirated, the best stuff I've bought.) that I would hope they stop and check out, only a few hundred megabytes of harmless internet pictures, furry pics (some of which is questionable), other artwork pics (again, which they should bother looking at), some games, etc.

FA is bookmarked... And I browse with filters off, so there's that.
My email is usually signed in, so they can get a rough (but filtered) view of browsing history (which is cleared regularly).
Overall I guess it's not that bad...


----------



## BRN (Jan 29, 2013)

So much beastiality.



Jokes aside, you'd find everything I ever downloaded, created, saved or edited (ever) in \Desktop\DUMP. Then there's all the "home movies" in \Movies.


Then there's all the stories in \GoogleDrive...


Though to be fair, having so much Paheal.net in my browsing history will say enough. At least my Skype and Steam don't automatically log in.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 29, 2013)

SIX said:


> Though to be fair, having so much Paheal.net in my browsing history will say enough.



That freakin' site :S I think I hate it because it ruined my brain in one click, but then again it alerted me about the dangers of the unexplored internet and told me all about furries (again in one click).

Anyway, there's nothing really contentious on my computer. A couple of pseudo-provocative furry drawings dl'd from dA, lots of music (99% of which is legally acquired, funnily enough), some drafted blog entries and stories, some bad, incomplete 3D models and a fair amount of my own music. Oh, and photos. Lots of photos, mostly of other people taken from in a bush with a telephoto lens :V

Oh, and FaF is bookmarked. That could raise some eyebrows. I don't know why I have to die for people to search my laptop, though.


----------



## jorinda (Jan 29, 2013)

One folder of university stuff. 
One folder of Furry Art.
One folder of music.
One folder of Furmeet photos, containing some weird snapshots. I think photos of people goofing around is the most embarassing thing they'll find.


----------



## Heathenreel (Jan 29, 2013)

Music, a couple animes I've yet to clear off my HDD after finishing them, some TV shows I've yet to watch, a folder of furry porn, too many random images to count from many years of browsing the internet, and lots and lots of video games.

Thats about it, really.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 29, 2013)

Furry stuff, a lot of messages to my boyfriend (and I mean A LOT), some drawings, and my FAF account.

I just hope the person looking won't be my parents.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 29, 2013)

Just some furry porn, gay shit, and and weird music nobody likes. Nothing too bad.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Jan 29, 2013)

A huge amount of school work and an even bigger amount of a certain material i'm not going to mention i think you all know what i mean by that. oh and a huge amount of things on furries which is sure to freak everyone of my family and friends out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 29, 2013)

Lots and lots of fursuit yiff :v


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

They'd find all my FAF fanfiction!!! :V !!!


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jan 29, 2013)

They would find...terrible terrible things. 

Furry porn....gay porn....uh...porn. Some ebooks, some role play logs, my what pulse stats, 17 gigs of assorted music, and torrented Doctor Who seasons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> They'd find all my FAF fanfiction!!! :V !!!


Oh, I want to read!


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 29, 2013)

Games, porn, music, game videos that have not been uploaded yet..


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 29, 2013)

Absolutely nothing perverse, good information diagrams/documents, rich multimedia content and stuff of a nice wide variety of good taste
http://i45.tinypic.com/2dkc13d.jpg (my folder hierarchy, I don't think I could get much more orderly than that, at least from how often I use folders, sub-folders are nicely knit, much better than the structure of my older PCs)

Also, browsers linked to study work, lots of research going on, these forums, of course, production forums, e-mail and my modem's technical summary page, also history is full of google search from random stuff, mostly.


----------



## Namba (Jan 29, 2013)

My vast collection of MLP erotic fanfiction :V


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 30, 2013)

NO dirty stuff, but lots of reference pictures of different characters that I'd either like to cosplay, or recreate in the Sims 3 (or both). Lots of Street Fighter and MGS pics.
A few pictures of interesting animals, some diagrams of multiple things, sewing patterns, pictures of sculptures and plush toys I've made, and pictures of family and pets.
Lots of my drawings I've scanned in, some of which are stupid and embarrassing. :\ Oh, and lots of funny Internet pics and GIFs.
Also, Sims 3 files and folders, and lists. Lots and lots of lists. To-do lists, shopping lists, 'to-draw' lists, wishlists... Lots of lists. (I like lists.)


----------



## Cassiden (Jan 30, 2013)

It is written in my Will that all of my hard drives are to be wiped which includes 6 internal drives and 5 external drives (I count data in the terabyte's)

My Porn drive is encrypted which contrains actual porn and mass effect porn. Nearly 3k of Mass Effect pictures, 2k of stuff from 4chan, plus lots of cars, fantasy, art, photography.

I use Win 8, no one will be able to navigate it. Entire computer is password protected, and I'm the IT guy in the family.


----------



## BRN (Jan 30, 2013)

Cassiden said:


> It is written in my Will that all of my hard drives are to be wiped which includes 6 internal drives and 5 external drives (I count data in the terabyte's)
> 
> My Porn drive is encrypted which contrains actual porn and mass effect porn. Nearly 3k of Mass Effect pictures, 2k of stuff from 4chan, plus lots of cars, fantasy, art, photography.
> 
> I use Win 8, no one will be able to navigate it. Entire computer is password protected, and I'm the IT guy in the family.



My porn folder is on the desktop of a Win 7 computer. Everybody faps, dude. You don't need to take that "secret" to your grave. 

And by bringing special attention to it in your will, you might get people more curious over the contents. ;p


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2013)

SIX said:


> My porn folder is on the desktop of a Win 7 computer. Everybody faps, dude. You don't need to take that "secret" to your grave.
> 
> And by bringing special attention to it in your will, you might get people more curious over the contents. ;p


It's mass effect porn. . . Trust me just don't google krogan porn. . . just don't. . just don't.  It's some weird ass shit even by furry standards.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2013)

SIX said:


> My porn folder is on the desktop of a Win 7 computer. Everybody faps, dude. You don't need to take that "secret" to your grave.
> 
> And by bringing special attention to it in your will, you might get people more curious over the contents. ;p


More importantly keeping it secretly locked behind encryptions...and then admitting you have all the porn on a forum _anybody_ can read?


----------



## Cassiden (Jan 30, 2013)

SIX said:


> My porn folder is on the desktop of a Win 7 computer. Everybody faps, dude. You don't need to take that "secret" to your grave.
> 
> And by bringing special attention to it in your will, you might get people more curious over the contents. ;p



I don't want my brother finding my porn if he decides to use my computer and my computer acts as a data center in my house as a regularly access my data from 2-3 computers with in the house. Things will change when I setup my own personal domain. Plus when I've died no one should be using my data anyway.

Its like sex, everyone does it but do you talk to people on the exact stuff you do in polite conversation? No.



CannonFodder said:


> It's mass effect porn. . . Trust me just don't google krogan porn. . . just don't. . just don't. It's some weird ass shit even by furry standards.



I've seen vorcha porn.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 30, 2013)

Only the tabs for this for this forum and another forum I go on would surprise anyone. The 18 other tabs are all for LoL, Pokemon, Youtube, math stuff and FFXII. I doubt anyone would find my porn, since it's buried in folders no one's going to bother to sift through. Only way they'd find porn is if they go to my most visited pages on Chrome.


----------



## BRN (Jan 30, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It's mass effect porn. . . Trust me just don't google krogan porn. . . just don't. . just don't. It's some weird ass shit even by furry standards.



Fairly sure I mentioned Paheal.net earlier. I have level 100 Thick Skin and a permanent +20 buff against anti-boners.


----------



## Namba (Jan 30, 2013)

When I die, I don't really give a shit what people find on my computer, 'cause I'll be dead.


----------



## Tigre-Monster (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing dirty, just work documents mostly.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 30, 2013)

Useless stuff. I guess my Ubuntu is safer since this computer automatically launches WIndows 8 unless you go through the boot menu


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 30, 2013)

A prompt for a password and nothing more.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

A lot of pictures of ponies, a lot of random usless zip files, some bad art, some math, a stupid code about cows and mowing lawns.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 31, 2013)

they would find nothing interesting on it. I have 0 pr0n pics on my computer.
what would be found on my pc would be mainly school stuff, chat logs, browsing history, some games,...etc
my google search history is way more interesting than what I keep on my pc. but you can't access the google search history without knowing the password so I don't worry about it


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2013)

nothing, really. just a bunch of pirated music, couple of games, cracked or otherwise. my browser history is always clear, no cookies are collected, and none of my passwords or accounts are stored anywhere on the internet. in death as in life all knowledge is only for those i wish to know it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> A prompt for a password and nothing more.



On this subject I recently added a password to a laptop in my house. I forgot where the capital letter was in the password and the computer said 'want a hint?'. 

I was curious so I said yes and the computer took the words in my password, phrased them into a sentence and displayed it on screen...I am not sure what the point in the password ever was if anybody could request a hint and get given the password on a plate.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 31, 2013)

Video editing software and clips, lots of little programming projects, and a folder labeled "porn". Which contains porn. Yep.

Also that all three of my internet friends are furries (though one of them is currently undergoing furry-rehab).


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 31, 2013)

ZerX said:


> my google search history is way more interesting than what I keep on my pc. but you can't access the google search history without knowing the password so I don't worry about it



Or accessing your email and sending a password reset request.



Fallowfox said:


> On this subject I recently added a password to a laptop in my house. I forgot where the capital letter was in the password and the computer said 'want a hint?'.
> 
> I was curious so I said yes and the computer took the words in my password, phrased them into a sentence and displayed it on screen...I am not sure what the point in the password ever was if anybody could request a hint and get given the password on a plate.



What operating system is this?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Video editing software and clips, lots of little programming projects, and a folder labeled "porn". Which contains porn. Yep.
> 
> Also that all three of my internet friends are furries (though one of them is currently undergoing furry-rehab).



What on earth is furry rehab?



ArielMT said:


> Or accessing your email and sending a password reset request.
> 
> 
> 
> What operating system is this?




Windows...7? 

It's on a toshiba laptop.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What on earth is furry rehab?


It is where you attempt to cut all ties with the furry fandom and return to normality. He still has lapses where he tries to yiff me, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What on earth is furry rehad?


Where they show you pictures of why furries would be horrifying in real life.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 31, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Or accessing your email and sending a password reset request.


all my mail is on Gmail so they would have to hack into my gmail/google account to get it. random people hacking into your google account is highly unrealistic


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

Nothing special really. 

A few pictures I transfered from my phone, my skype, and of course the adult furry stuff. 

Sadly, I'd have to count on my brother to find that stuff since both my parents think computers are some futuristic magic. I had to show my mom how to shut a laptop down the other day. :/


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 31, 2013)

A lot of r34...and nothing else :E


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> A lot of r34...and nothing else :E


Well your social life is going to be dead.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 31, 2013)

Schoolwork, a half-assed journal that I rarely update, and a disorganized outline for a screenplay. As far as browsing history, I have a habit of deleting my history or private browsing regardless of what I'm doing. So I'm less than concerned.


----------



## Milotarcs (Feb 1, 2013)

Bunch of pictures I took. Portal smut story. 40-something Portal smut images I downloaded. 3 or 4 Portal smut images I drew. Bad furry art. Portal Furry smut images. Schoolwork. Other Portal related stuff. Adobe Suite, Audacity, and the like. Their native files and common files of the saved native files. 500 copies of the same sound file. 500 copies of the same image. Non smutty Portal fanfiction. 

Yeah that's about it.


----------



## Riho (Feb 1, 2013)

Assuming they could get past my TrueCrypt, they would find lots of furry porn, SNES ROM hacks, Doom WADs, assorted folders entitled "Illicit Content" Vol. 1-6, and A folder full of Zorori cartoons.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 1, 2013)

A bunch of text files containing random stuff, they'd probably be puzzled why I use text files to track budgets instead of something useful like Excel, a lot of nude photos of me and cute photos of me diapered... Oh and they'd also find a free computer.


----------



## Riho (Feb 1, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> A bunch of text files containing random stuff, they'd probably be puzzled why I use text files to track budgets instead of something useful like Excel, a lot of nude photos of me and cute photos of me diapered... Oh and they'd also find a free computer.



You mean it wasn't free in the first place?
Erm...
Wanna computer?
Looks a lot like your old one!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> You mean it wasn't free in the first place?
> Erm...
> Wanna computer?
> Looks a lot like your old one!



Well whoever found it and started nosing it can get it for free.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2013)

A metric fuckton of [redacted] music, and a whole lot of cat photos.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 1, 2013)

They'd find this topic open. You said if I died right now, that implies I die while writing the pos


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 1, 2013)

Porn and an appreciation of auto-correct. Metric shit-ton of music as well.


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 1, 2013)

They'd most likely find lots of my drawings and furry pics. I have lots of games downloaded, some of them are only half-way finished. I have lots of music so they'd find out right away that I have wide tastes when it comes to that. They'd probably find and "invisible folder" of some porn too (sometimes it likes to show itself as a black box. grr).

If they looked on the USB I have inserted almost 24/7 they'd find lots of .gifs and pics from the internet. Some of it is from /x/ so they'd probably question my sanity right then and there. I also have a folder of all the art anyone has ever made for me.


----------



## Riho (Feb 1, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well whoever found it and started nosing it can get it for free.



Erm.
I'll tell mys-
Him that.


----------



## partysmores (Feb 2, 2013)

Music, lots of anime, an Nintendo DS emulator with Super Scribblenauts, school stuff, no naughty stuff (waste of computer space), old Skype conversations, oh, and a thread open on my browser labeled "If you died right now, what will they find on your computer? - Page 5".


----------



## Vizza (Feb 2, 2013)

The only thing out of the ordinary would be the porn I've drawn XD


----------



## Riho (Feb 2, 2013)

partysmores said:


> Music, lots of anime, an Nintendo DS emulator with Super Scribblenauts, school stuff, no naughty stuff (waste of computer space), old Skype conversations, oh, and a thread open on my browser labeled "If you died right now, what will they find on your computer? - Page 5".


I'm going to worship you.
For some reason, I've never thought of looking for a DS emulator for my Scribblenauts addiction.
Can I just hug you?
Please?
Just a cuddle or two.


----------



## partysmores (Feb 2, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm going to worship you.
> For some reason, I've never thought of looking for a DS emulator for my Scribblenauts addiction.
> Can I just hug you?
> Please?
> Just a cuddle or two.



Sure. What are friends for?


----------



## badlands (Feb 2, 2013)

truecrypt is the answer to all the problems!

everything i don't want people to see is in a truecrypt usb.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 2, 2013)

They'd find an open console-based email client, as well as the cause of death:

"Looks like he was checking his email when he died."

"What was he reading?"

"I...geez! What is this!? Did the quadratic formula explode!? I see a 'teenage' in there... but it's being eaten... by some Linux or something."

And the compy would claim two additional souls.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my god, they'd find 27GB of audio project files (a good majority of them are guitar tracks), tons of unused lyrics, recordings, guitar effect software, porn, they'd meet all of my Skype friends probably. That wouldn't be fun. But I'd be too dead to care. :J


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> They'd find an open console-based email client, as well as the cause of death:
> 
> "Looks like he was checking his email when he died."
> 
> ...



That's easy to fix. Your computerbox just needs more words.


----------



## Hyrax_Wolfe (Feb 3, 2013)

Of course there would be plenty of porn scattered here and there. Lot's of music. A couple several programs I may or may not have obtained in various ways. Not much else. I hardly use my computer to store personal information. Mainly links to pictures of titties, and music. Such a simple life.


----------



## Riho (Feb 3, 2013)

partysmores said:


> Sure. What are friends for?


*Hug*
I don't care if I'm a cliched furry.
Hugs are niiiice.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 4, 2013)

A Mayan pyramid's worth of furry porn with some links to chess websites in the browser.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Nothing but a few school items if you are refering to what is commonly refered to as "computers", but if you are refering to any item that uses binary, you would find a lot more than that.


----------



## MysticAndDivine (Feb 5, 2013)

Just music, and tons of pictures of my pet birds.  I don't look at or save any porn to my computer


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 5, 2013)

An unfinished response to this thread


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 6, 2013)

they would learn i like porn, mostly gay porn.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking at my browser, they would see I keep a ridiculous number of tabs open, that I'm single and use dating websites, that I'm really into vintage bicycles, video games, and LGBT related stuff, and a few links to random porn videos. 

For the rest of it, a bit of music, a few games, random funny pics and pics of bikes, and a bit of furry porn. 

My desktop has most of my stuff on it, but it's got a fried motherboard. I now live alone, so I really don't care about hiding stuff on my laptop.


----------



## Strawberry (Feb 6, 2013)

Lots of Red Pandas and awkward selfies!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 6, 2013)

Games and undeleted browser history containing questionable content.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing. Password prompt, encrypted hard drive, encrypted home folder and encrypted file container with porn.

Lots of protections because of work and hobby. First one includes security stuff, second one illegal stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2013)

Strawberry said:


> *Lots of Red Pandas *and awkward selfies!



I would never have guessed.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2013)

Strawberry said:


> awkward selfies!



awkward how?


----------



## Fernin (Feb 10, 2013)

If they looked at the screen that'd have found the defiance beta, probably crashed again. If they dug around, a shit load of borrowed music, a bunch of movies, and enough porn to fill to either permanently scar the poor bastard searching the computer or turn them into a furry themselves.


----------



## Riho (Feb 10, 2013)

They would find a SBurb beta.
*badum tiss*


----------



## jfurryfox (Jun 27, 2013)

If I didn't break it first furry porn​


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

They would find I almost only play Crysis/Crytek games, I run about a billion tabs in firefox consisting of about half dealing with nissan trucks and parts, some RC and airsoft related tabs, this tab open and a couple job applications and a couple death metal tabs. Some terrible C++ code, one of which will make the antivirus angry for no reason as all it is a doubly linked list. Lots of music and movies and dragon art ive collected over the years. Then an astronomical amount of school work ranging from word docs to AutoCAd, Creo and Inventor files. Thats about it. Browser history will link to DA, FA, bunch of RC and truck stuff and lots of gun stuff.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 27, 2013)

jfurryfox said:


> If I didn't break it first furry porn



This is a terrible fucking example of a necroing post and you should be ashamed.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

For what it's worth, I'll answer despite the necro ..

Bunch O' Indie games... oh wait. Someone wiped my harddrive.

Nothing I guess :I


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

That I play Nimin. I don't even find it arousing anymore... I just play it. :/


----------



## Tyranny (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, lets see, depends how deep they'd look and where, my computer itself has it's fair share of kaiju art pics, some metroid art, mostly from this one person, lapfox art and my own art. And some pics of sergals and nevreans, some naughty ones like rain and such. Whats funny is I thought of this from time to time, very amusing to picture what my parents would find.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This is a terrible fucking example of a necroing post and you should be ashamed.



Yes, you should be ashamed of yourself disturbing a dead thread with a post that was basically "Teehee, penis!"


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2013)

Raise your hand if "dicks" is the answer.

Come on.

Be honest.


----------



## Ames (Jun 28, 2013)

NINE FUCKING GIGABYTES of pone pics and arts.  Surprisingly none of it nsfw.  

But I've got a folder full of the fucking strangest anime porn I've dredged from the depths of 4chan.  Solely for the lulz, of course.  There isn't a single picture in that folder that won't make you question your own sanity and/or laugh until you throw up.  That might raise some red flags.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 28, 2013)

Pictures of puppies, mutilated corpses, badly drawn DA fetish porn, sketches, pony shit, bizzare sex GIF's, and a folder filled with Animal Crossing porn that exists for reasons that involve Skype.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 28, 2013)

SIX said:


> Raise your hand if "dicks" is the answer.
> 
> Come on.
> 
> Be honest.



*raises both hands*
Both real and drawn.


----------



## Icky (Jun 28, 2013)

A dumb necro'd thread?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 28, 2013)

As necros go this is basically still warm.

No one would find anything on my laptop. I run firefawks in private mode and do everything online. It's boring as hell, I want to damage people with my secret computer files. I guess I could download my porn faves and start keeping chatlogs. This is recent though, before last month that shit was out LOUD N' PROUD damaging yer psyche.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 28, 2013)

furry porn, truck photos, and some other things.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 28, 2013)

My PC is quite safe. I have nothing dodgy on saved on here (even my temp folders and such get a regular cleaning.)
My pc just houses thousands of songs and recording projects, many photos, and few terrible doodles as of late.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 30, 2013)

Mine's password locked. Nobody'd be able to get on it (not that there's anything questionable on there). They'd see my Web history of browsing FAF pretty easily, though. My phone and iPad aren't password secure. That's it though, really.

EDIT: Wait, if I died right now, then my PC would be unlocked.


----------



## BRN (Jun 30, 2013)

Y'all are so prudent. I have gigs of terrible things.

Then again, I suppose some of you are young, but still. 


All the same, most of my self-generated stuff, stories and otherwise, are in cloud storage rather than personal storage, so the most toxic thing that could seep ibto my eulogy is "jeez, he REALLY liked dicks".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2013)

They'd find barely anything since I just changed laptops not so long ago.

[also whilst I'm password protected my computer will turn the password into an easily guessable riddle if you say you have forgotten it. It defeats the point of having a password]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey look, more necro. X3 They'd find some LP episodes, hundreds of random-ass bookmarks, and a furry folder of fetishy porn.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 30, 2013)

You know........damn well what they'd find on my computer.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 30, 2013)

I have some tasteful pictures of a friend wearing rubber gear, and oodles of explicit chat logs, but otherwise there's nothing to hide. Too paranoid to keep gigs of porn saved on my computer so I just look things up as the fancy strikes me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 30, 2013)

My computer is password protected. So I'd be safe. I keep it like this since I had a roommate who would go on my Tumblr and post images of women's boobs and stuff. He'd also download and set more suggestive images and in one instance Renamon porn on my computer. Since then, I keep my computer password protected. In the event that they get past my password, here's what they'd find:
First, my desktop background. Not too bad, its just a Solatorobo desktop background, but it has a furry character (Opera) with a bit of her cleavage showing. Not nearly as bad as it sounds, however. Other then that, there isn't much suspicious to find easily on my computer. You'll find some school work, some soundtrack music, a few desktop backgrounds and silly internet pictures, and then one very curious file. A file called "Stuff", in which I keep the things I want to remember in, which is primarily made up of things I find on the internet that interest me. Some of it is....err....stuff that probably shouldn't be there. I'll copy and paste its contents for your amusement, as this is primarily what I wouldn't want people to see, besides my internet history(Note: there were a few links in it. I removed them from here):


"Sunset of Furmankind"
Has anyone ever been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
3 years ago Report Abuse
You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.
Dr Comet
Wakfu
Masta O
Best Answer - Chosen by Asker
You see, furry is just one of the many races you can choose when you start an adventure in the internet. Other race include (but are not limited to) 4-Chon, brony, Facebookian, You Tube pooper, Vlogger/Blogger, and Dark-elf.
There are also some classes to choose from: Troll, hacker, programer, poster, roll-player, and pirate are just a few
Tumblropolis
Koera
I need a hero song
blacksad anthro comic
Vampire Princess Miyu
Occult Accademy anime
ozy and millie
TwoKinds
Elh to Red dounjinshi manga
Disney's Evangelion
Memory of a Broken Dimension
that mysterious firefighter kemono animation
Dangan Ronpa
MLP 4koma 42
little witch academia
winnie the pooh homerun derby
The Cat Returns anime movie
weasyl
Korgoth of Barbaria
Baten Kaitos
Alex Kain
Population One: MLP:FiM fanfic
Date A Live
pixiv fantasia a new world
moeyo ken
tailsrulz
matthew james facebook
The Sight and it's sequel Fell are both splendid books. Both written by David Clement-Davies. 
Nintendo to the 64th power
Mighty Switch Force
WTF Story
Pokemon Special manga
Road Rovers cartoon
Imp episodes newgrounds
The Animals of Farthing Wood
the .hack saga goes? in this order
.hack//sign
.hack//liminality
.hack//dusk or .hack//legend of the twilight bracelet
.hack//terminal disk
.hack//roots
.hack//trilogy
.hack//trilogy parody mode
xseed forums xseed amazing company
Hyper Police
New Maple Town Story movie

And lets just say I'd like to delete my internet history before people see it.
As you can see though, I don't have a whole lot to hide.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Vampire Princess Miyu


why? D:

All anyone will find on mine is a bunch of music, a folder full of bookmarked bdsm site I go to, a few secondlife bookmarks, and furry sites. My laptop is mostly empty, I keep everything on my 2TB external hardrive....now THAT'S where you'll find my porn and junk lol


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 30, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> why? D:
> 
> All anyone will find on mine is a bunch of music, a folder full of bookmarked bdsm site I go to, a few secondlife bookmarks, and furry sites. My laptop is mostly empty, I keep everything on my 2TB external hardrive....now THAT'S where you'll find my porn and junk lol


Because I watched an episode of the tv series and liked it, plus I was told that the OVA series is really good.
If you mean why would I consider it something I need to hide, I don't. It was just one of the things I wanted to remember that was in my "stuff" file.

On another note, thats a lot of storage space in a hard drive.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 30, 2013)

Not much... both of my laptops are freshly formatted. There would be stuff in my browsing history, but that's about it.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Because I watched an episode of the tv series and liked it, plus I was told that the OVA series is really good.
> If you mean why would I consider it something I need to hide, I don't. It was just one of the things I wanted to remember that was in my "stuff" file.
> 
> On another note, thats a lot of storage space in a hard drive.


Yeah, i got the 2TB because I planned to use it to back up my laptop incase something happens to it. plus i save backups of all my programs and software incase the disc gets damaged. I have a little over 1TB free


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 1, 2013)

Nothing really surprising. I'm a fairly transparent individual, so they'd find lots of shitty sketches I never completed, and Lil John's Crunk Juice album.  That's the best i've got. 

Or my parents would find that one short story I wrote back in college about some of the asshattery they used to put me through as a kid, transposed into a fictional setting.  I....think that's about it.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> .hack







Words can't describe the smile you just put on my face.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

My internet went down earlier and I panicked. Now ppl would find a _lot_ of Rush.


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 3, 2013)

2 gigs of "weird" porn
10 unfinished albums of mine
300 gigs of music
100 gigs of games and movies
An extensive 4chan folder
A sad, sad, internet search history

So some good shit


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

A few half written shitty short stories
WOW
Steam
open tabs of various furry sites
and my email


They'd be all like "What the shit? Why does she have Win8 on a Toshiba laptop??? D: What sick individual is this?"


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 3, 2013)

Trick question, why are they looking at a fresh body's computer? :V


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Trick question, why are they looking at a fresh body's computer? :V


Don't question it Legit, don't question it. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Trick question, why are they looking at a fresh body's computer? :V


To update Facebook and twitter.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 3, 2013)

Raptros- But I must.

Waffle- Seems . . .
*sunglasses*
legit.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH

That was terrible. . .


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2013)

If you found somebody slumped dead at their computer, I think your curiosities would be peaked. Police would certainly take a look to ascertain the nature of the death and whether it was an online suicide pact or something.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

They would find a bunch of steam games, a lot of music and movies and lots of FAF/Fb/4chan in browser history


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> They would find a bunch of steam games, a lot of music and movies and lots of FAF/Fb/4chan in browser history



because the porn is on your phone :V


----------



## Kronosis (Jul 4, 2013)

Like 7 tabs of FaF, IRC client connected to various channels, and some kind of other forum.


----------



## nureintier (Jul 4, 2013)

They'd find out I am more of a nerd than they suspected. Then they'd find all kinds of porn, gore, and questionable stuff. Text files full of insane rants. Video games. Star Trek fanart. No regrets though. I'm dead, and if my hard drive traumatizes them, it's their own fault for looking at my stuff.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> because the porn is on your phone :V


there is so much porn on my phone it's called phorn


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

Shooters for one and a fuck ton, a FUCK ton of home cooked hentai.


----------



## mekolat (Apr 29, 2014)

First they would find a password-protected BIOS, then a truecrypt volume with 3 other virtual truecrypt volumes within the first one, each having a different password.
Then if ever they get past all that they would find horrible things like terabytes of dicks and cum


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2014)

Lots of things I started but never finished.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 29, 2014)

An absolute ton of femboi porn.
It'd be funny


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing too bad.

I'm a disgrace to the fandom.


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 29, 2014)

An imperial shit tonne of screen shots


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 29, 2014)

5 GB of furry art in PSD format.

And shitton of bookmarks leading to urm... the darkest depths of the internet.


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 29, 2014)

several emergency suicide notes.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 29, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> An absolute ton of femboi porn.
> It'd be funny



I feel I should elaborate and mention that it's hyooman stuff.

Also, they'd find some pretty lulzy Skype logs, a big 4chan folder of various images (including a ton of String Emil pictures that are for purely comedic purposes), furry shit, a goldmine of music, interesting file names (give all my temp files stupid names).
In My Documents there is a folder called porn and just has a picture of Alfonso Ribeiro in it.
Pictures like, eurrgh, this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2014)

Updating the contents of my PC:

A garbled mess of icons.
Some incomplete projects, be they art, writings, or games.
A pictures folder stuffed with what.

A porn folder hidden in a folder in another folder in my pictures folder, that contains stuff that I've never actually looked at after saving it, I mean what.

Also various war shit.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 29, 2014)

When they hit the enter key on the third incorrect try it would auto reformat the hard drive!


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 29, 2014)

Definitely not any fluffy porn of a certain flavor of pie that recently went to the bakery of hot sweat and lustfull colors


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2014)

N30Nphoenix said:


> Definitely not any fluffy porn of a certain flavor of pie that recently went to the bakery of hot sweat and lustfull colors



wat


----------



## dogit (Apr 29, 2014)

Well I think it is the same for everyone. sins all of us are on the fa forums.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 29, 2014)

Gibby said:


> wat




PIE IZ SEXY AND YOU KNOW IT!!!


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 29, 2014)

A bunch of Steam games, some Animaniacs episodes and a load of MLP pictures :3


----------



## Astus (Apr 29, 2014)

Depressing Existentialist stories, furry art, all my photos from my various trips to various nature preserves, all my school shit, the history of stupid videos I watched relating to video games and terrible comedy. I think I covered everything


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 29, 2014)

A ton of shitty digital paintings of pokemon.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 29, 2014)

Steam games and a bunch of torrented shit.
[smart enough to keep yiff/porn on hidden thumbdrive]


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2014)

Sites looking up cars
my email
my school site
episodes of Boondocks
and my battlenet account


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

Lots of dragons certainly, and games, also music, pretty much anything a *cough* normal person would keep on their computer, almost.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 30, 2014)

Theralth said:


> Lots of dragons certainly, and games, also music, pretty much anything a *cough* normal person would keep on their computer, almost.



there iz NO SUCH THING as a normal person in this fandom :V


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

N30Nphoenix said:


> there iz NO SUCH THING as a normal person in this fandom :V



^ This here is the truth, my attempt to cover it up was poor, yes, we're all weird here, no one is normal, how terrible...


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Files upon files of absolute randomness. I'm talking shit about military, cosplay, recipes, Youtube shit I've found over the years that I don't have the heart to throw away because nostalgia, gaming facts and news for my gaming profile on twitter (gotta keep my peeps updated!), conventions for the future, reddit stuff, as well as the crunchyroll page because Attack on Titan. I could literally go on about what all I have on my laptop. 
With that being said, "Hi, my name is [why would I tell you?] and I'm a hoarder of complete and utter nonsense"


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 30, 2014)

A whole buttload of half-assed sarcastic posts


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 30, 2014)

a bunch of odd forum posts, some weird-ass porn, a ton of unfinished songs and borderline Satanic/genocidal lyrics/poetry, and some disturbing artwork.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 30, 2014)

Tons of opened Firefox tabs, more than a hundred pages of my book, a translation project that has dragged for waaay too long, lots of game reviews, various game music files and tons of pictures of my cute face for no valid reason (well, okay, it's mainly because I take a lot of Skype selfies when in conversation with someone).


----------



## Grungecat (Apr 30, 2014)

Actually, not much. Some crappy Steam games, a few furry drawings (clean, mind you), some awful poetry, and a ton of old music. I believe they'd be very disappointed.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Order forms for some MLP Leggings :3


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 30, 2014)

A lot of random images from internet, some lyrics and music sheets that may never see the light, some draws everything clean, weirdass internet history and bizarre things in the search bar (this one may be the most fucked up) and a lot of underground (and mainstream) music, I'm pretty proud of the last one

If I die, I just wish I won't be judged for what I did at the pc xd

Actually, who cares, when I'm dead won't be my problem anymore


----------



## Benji (Apr 30, 2014)

My entire life for the last four years.  A shitload of college papers and projects, lots of photography, lots of music (including every album by The Beatles), a bunch of random TV shows I've bummed off of friends, and furry art buried three to four files deep under everything else with oddly inconspicuous file titles.


----------



## Punnchy (May 1, 2014)

I'm sorry, that's classified information


----------



## DorotheaH (May 2, 2014)

Movies, notes of classes, music, art I drew and a folder of "funny" deer and dog pictures.


----------



## Greatodyer (May 2, 2014)

A variety of stories based around MLP.  Weird to some but great for others


----------



## Mr. Jumps (May 2, 2014)

Im running windows 7 home in parallel to Ubuntu on my second desktop.
My windows rig has a 8TB raid 0 and the Ubuntu has a 300gb drive filled with music, movies, and program backups.
My main rig has a tb or so of Lua codes, another Tb of games. One whole tb just for screenshots, photos, video game captures. The rest is filled with Furryness and even more programs for "Anon" purpose. Leaving half a Tb open. 
If they found my browsing history they would wanna kill themselves. 4chan/reddit/(list of 20 furry type sites) heartbleed codes/ lua codes/ pern/ FAF/ my own blog and its 6 followers. XD

I forgot the tacostand mod menu oped in my ts client, they would hear that mess of logic.


----------



## TheRH100 (May 2, 2014)

A YouTube tab, fur affinity tab, fur affinity forum tab, Skype, civilization v, and maybe gimp.

As for files, well, they will probably have committed suicide halfway through. :V


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 2, 2014)

Besides FAF open in tabs? Nothing at the moment.

What's on my HDD though. That's a totally different and interesting story.

Personal Stuff:
1.12 GB folder of awesome pictures (no porn)
800 MB folder of funny/reaction/gif pictures (no porn)
2.65 GB of music, 95% of them consisting of singles
46.4 KB worth of great quotes in a txt file

As you might note, I don't save porn at all since I think it's too much of a risk for someone else to find. And encryption? Pfftt. Why don't I just put up a big flashing neon sign next to my computer that says, "I have something to hide."

Programs:
DAEMON Tools Lite
Foxit Reader
Chrome
LibreOffice
Steam
VLC
7-Zip

Games:
Serious Sam 3
Guild Wars 2
UT2004


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2014)

A LOT of unfinished songs. And, of course, shameful conversation histories...


----------



## creodont (May 2, 2015)

I'm not totally sure what's on my hard drive but i know it's a mess, so probably more miscellaneous things than i can think of right now, but most embarrassing would be my saved wikipedia pages mostly on mammalian fossils.


----------



## Sylox (May 2, 2015)

6 gigs of porn.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 3, 2015)

Lots and lots of pictures, some art scans, a few digital models, a few lines of dark poetry, an encrypted file with info on this guy I used to stalk, some programming stuffs, and an encrypted file that no one will ever be able to crack with some furry stuff.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 3, 2015)

Just gotta say this...good job necrobumping this one year to the day of the last post. It really had me scratching my head for a while


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 3, 2015)

I have new computer, so just pictures of Baneposting ATM.

Also, dat necro


----------



## MissFleece (May 3, 2015)

The only terrible thing I have on my computer is an artful topless pic of me my photographer friend took during his visit.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 3, 2015)

Chat logs with absolutely horrifying fetish role-play, completely unforgivable pornography, and things that are so inexplicable that they would probably just assume it was some sort of porn as well.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2015)

Lots of vidya, in the form of a giant Steam folder.
Also music.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2015)

a very messy desktop


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 3, 2015)

Furry art in abundance if I have not locked and/or hidden those folders. Including some weird, pornographic shit I was into before but not anymore and should probably delete so people's memory of me won't be quite as... tainted. :S

Also, a bunch of old-school shooters, random documents and schoolwork I've stored on cloud services.

Also, FUCKIN' METAL!


----------



## Vitaly (May 3, 2015)

Single folder where I keep all my work on diploma... But its empty.


----------



## AceAurora (May 3, 2015)

Nothing, people wouldn't be able to get into my computer.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 3, 2015)

Nobody knows my password...

But if they did:
-Lots of digital art
-Lots of sketches
-Bad/dumb selfies
-Cringey videos of me dancing
-tons of random funny pictures
-Cringey stories I wrote
-Cringey personal accounts of my life
-A couple of nsfw pictures...
-Musicz
-Furry trash
-My Skype trash


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 3, 2015)

LOTS AND LOTS OF UNFINISHED PROJECTS! =D


----------



## R_Magedn (May 3, 2015)

Not much after the Thermite ignites.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 3, 2015)

My search history


----------



## Tao (May 3, 2015)

Way too much porn, but that's a given


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 3, 2015)

Considering how I use my tablet for most of my Web browsing, my computer pretty much has a huge music library, an impressive Steam game library, countless school papers and projects, and assorted pictures and screenshots. Not much that would taint my reputation. 
Also, I have FAF bookmarked on my PC, but not the FA mainsite.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 3, 2015)

1. Shitloads of music
2. Shitloads of SFW furry art
3. Shitloads of some really fucked up shit (vore)
4. Asstons of NSFW furry art

When I die, I will be buried with a flash drive containing my life collection of music, pictures, and porn.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

If they found out my password ( which they won't)
They would find:
Gigabytes of games
A lot of shitty drawings
Music
lots of random shit I keep forgetting to delete 
Homework
Random images that would make you scratch your head 
Loads of furry websites and weird YouTube videos in my search history
Oh and a few terribly made videos made by me.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 3, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> If they found out my password ( which they won't)



Dude, windows accounts are the easiest things to hack into.  Hell, all you need is a CD with the right program on it.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Dude, windows accounts are the easiest things to hack into.  Hell, all you need is a CD with the right program on it.


Well. Uh....Learn something new everyday I guess? 
Still nothing of particular value on my laptop anyway


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

I should probably hide my plans for world domination...


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I should probably hide my plans for world domination...



I would highly advise that , finding out you were planning world domination tends to piss on the funerals atmosphere abit


----------



## Zop (May 3, 2015)

An excel spreadsheet with a bunch of fursonas and recipes for how I would plan to cook them.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 3, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> 1. Shitloads of music
> 2. Shitloads of SFW furry art
> 3. Shitloads of some really fucked up shit (vore)
> 4. Asstons of NSFW furry art
> ...


 
As a unit of measurement how many shitloads are in an asston?


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 3, 2015)

A lot of pictures of human body parts... (like brains, hearts, etc)
I just find them interesting to look at, shush :c


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 3, 2015)

If I died right now, they'd find my dead body on the computer.


----------



## Charrio (May 3, 2015)

**Smashes up his PC and all the extra HardDrives then sets them on fire**

Oh They'd find nothing on my PC, nothing at all


----------



## Zop (May 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> A lot of pictures of human body parts... (like brains, hearts, etc)
> I just find them interesting to look at, shush :c


kreepy


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 3, 2015)

Zop said:


> kreepy



It's not kreepy ;w;


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 3, 2015)

Zop said:


> kreepy



Says the guy who posts creepy gifs as embodiments of himself



Charrio said:


> **Smashes up his PC and all the extra HardDrives then sets them on fire**
> 
> Oh They'd find nothing on my PC, nothing at all



You came back from the dead to destroy your computer? Well...I guess that's why they show objects being thrown on ghosthunter shows, clearly the spirits just want their porn stash hidden.


----------



## Zop (May 3, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Says the guy who posts creepy gifs as embodiments of himself



Dun judge the way I live my life!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 3, 2015)

No promises


----------



## Jambalaya (May 4, 2015)

Lots of half ideas, weepy/angry/humorous personal journal entries, thousands of pictures of my dogs (I'm not even joking, I think I had about 5300 last count... ><; ), a lot of porn of all types (I like to collect it and sort it and organize it into appropriate folders), lots of half drawn furry porn that I grew frustrated with, lots of art images (again sorted and organized), reference material, hundreds and hundreds of e-books and audio books, and cook books.  Honestly other than the porn folder and some of the weirder fetishy stuff within, it would be more of a curiosity than anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Charrio (May 4, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Lots of half ideas, weepy/angry/humorous personal journal entries, thousands of pictures of my dogs (I'm not even joking, I think I had about 5300 last count... ><; ), a lot of porn of all types (I like to collect it and sort it and organize it into appropriate folders), lots of half drawn furry porn that I grew frustrated with, lots of art images (again sorted and organized), reference material, hundreds and hundreds of e-books and audio books, and cook books.  Honestly other than the porn folder and some of the weirder fetishy stuff within, it would be more of a curiosity than anything out of the ordinary.



None of that sounds bad to me, I mean as a legacy 
At least it's not a thousand photos of BadDragon toys or something


----------



## jtrekkie (May 4, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Nobody knows my password...
> 
> But if they did:
> -Lots of digital art
> ...




You dance? Yay!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 4, 2015)

Hahaha, no not yay it was a year ago in fits of boredom and its not even good x3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2015)

Nothing really.


-I keep my porn on my tablet. easier to carry around just in case I need to masturbate or something.


-I keep all my PC games on my portable HD


-All my music goes to my MP3 player


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 4, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> As a unit of measurement how many shitloads are in an asston?



1 asston = 10 shitloads


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2015)

This thread.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 5, 2015)

For me, they would find one browser window and some .pdf files about Muammar Gaddafi's Green Book.


----------



## facelessmaker (May 5, 2015)

They might actually have some kind of idea who I was but it's not like it would matter then. Lots of art, music including my own which is a plethora of progressive/what I think is deeply imaginative stuff but mostly batshit insane death metal that nobody but me loves and they think came straight from satan's anus, some furry porn from my favorite artists that I only have saved as a cache for reference, I use private browsing for everything that someone might shit bricks over.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (May 5, 2015)

My desktop is already in living room where everyone stay, so they probably seen what I do everyday, which are game in development, a game, a story, or character references.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 5, 2015)

My plans for a mayo company.

My goal is to make it as salty & stringy as possible, which I will then sell it to hungry cougars. Store giveaways will be a lifetime supply of sausages or slim jims, depending on what they feel fits.


----------



## Harbinger (May 5, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Lots of half ideas, weepy/angry/humorous personal journal entries, thousands of pictures of my dogs (I'm not even joking, I think I had about 5300 last count... ><; )



I have over 8700 pet photo's on my online flickr account alone, and thats just the best ones after i've deleted the 15 or so photo's in between each one, not to mention a metric shit tonne of unsorted photo's of my pets which i'll probably never get round to uploading.


----------



## funky3000 (May 5, 2015)

Porn and art and Minecraft stuff.

Also.some generic images and modified Minecraft screenshots specially made for macro-fying. I have some plain braixens, charizards, lucarios, and other generic images that I paste between layers on the minecraft screenshots for a makeshift macro thing.

Maybe someday I should submit an example. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Jambalaya (May 5, 2015)

The real question is not what they would find on your computer, but what would they find if they pulled the ISP records for all your internet browsing?  Sure you can mask it with TOR but how long have you gone just deleting the history/cookies from your computer not realizing your ISP has full records of everything you have ever seen...


----------

